# Legs are turning BLACK! NEED ANSWERS!



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Oct 21, 2013)

Please help we have a tortoise his name is Scooby Doo. He has had back leg problems and we found out he might just be health deformed. I have a video not a good one but the best I can capture of him right now!! He walks with his back legs funny. I also have pictures please help!!!!!!!!



this is Scooby Doos back legs !! 


this is our other 2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8U9XS-AR84&feature=c4-overview&list=UUvYdXHKogivCEurWfrPgz5g


I posted the url *link* for the video of him nd how he walks


----------



## hippohugger13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Whats his calcium intake like? Is he getting plenty of UVA and UVB light? Its almost like his bones are weak.... Has he been checked for metabolic bone disease? I am not trying to freak you out. Just throwing ideas out there


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2013)

Answers to the questions already posted would help. Also, what kind of substrate is he living on? Is he eating good, he looks under weight. How much sun light does he get? What kind of UVB are you using?


----------



## Saleama (Oct 21, 2013)

Is this the same one that had the eye problems a month ago? I hope the poor baby gets better. keep us posted. I wish I knew the answers you need.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Oct 21, 2013)

Calcium is perfect sun is perfect everything is perfect. They r on repti bark. Idk what it could be.


He hasnt been checked yet for mbd


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2013)

What are you calling perfect? How much calcium and how often? How many times in sun and what kind of UVB are you using? What is the diet?


Does your calcium have D3? If not, are you giving anything with D3 and how much and how often?


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, he does look like he's struggling on his back legs in that video. Given that he's getting the same care as his siblings in terms of sun, calcium, diet, etc., it makes me wonder if this isn't an issue of husbandry but rather something he was born with. As I recall, Scooby took much longer than the others to open his eyes, didn't he?

I someone more experienced weighs in soon. For what it's worth, he seems to get around fairly well despite it all. Does he ever miss out on food or good basking spots because he's not as fast or able as the others?


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not thinking its husbandry, I'm sure it's not bad. However, if it isn't enough for this one, or he is losing out because he isn't as fast. Maybe that his body is not processing things correctly. Is he housed by himself? If not, I would give him his own enclosure until he improves so he doesn't have to push and shove for the good basking, food etc. Also, does he have a cuttlebone? If not, I would get them one and not only put it in with them, but also scrape it onto their food for their calcium.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Oct 21, 2013)

Crazy or not he is the fastest !!! One he is the first one eatting sits there nd eats nd eats haha he loves his food. He is the one who sits in the direct sun the most. They r outside for 1-2 hours a day with shade to not over heat. They have ot sprinkled over everything they eat. Im nit sure if its with d3. But they also eat dandelions, mustard green, and a little roman lettuce. I have a video of him I havnt been able to post that is him running. Nd u will see how fast he is hahaha. Nd yes Scooby is the one that has been taking the longest for everything. We believe it is a birth defect too.


----------

